# NGD: Skervesen Raptor 7 + Raptor 8 (56k)



## beerybobb (Oct 8, 2013)

Well i should have posted these a while ago, but I've been on tour and I've been getting ready for Euroblast (which i'm about to leave for in a few hours). So finally here we have it

Up first, My Skervesen Raptor 7:
25.5" scale
Swamp ash body 
Spalted walnut top
Wenge/maple/bubinga 
Ziricote fretboard
Tangent curve natural mother of pearl inlays
Bare Knuckle Black Hawks pickups
Ivoroid binding,
Luminlay side dots
Locking tuners

This guitar is absolutely perfect - Plays like a dream, sounds incredible, feels perfect, fast, completely comfortable, perfectly crafted. This is my dream 7 string and i couldn't ask for anything more. Easily better than any other 7 I've ever played. Pics galore...


----------



## beerybobb (Oct 8, 2013)

Up next - Skervesen Raptor 8

8-string
NTB
26.5" scale
5-piece wenge + bubinga stripes neck
Bird's eye maple fretboard
Walnut wings
Ziricote top
Golden hardware,
Bare Knuckle Pickups Aftermaths calibrated set
Ivoroid binding
GOOBY PLS custom inlay 

Yet again, to this is the best feeling 8 string i've played. Everything about this guitar is extremely comfortable. To me, these guitars completely live up to the hype. more pics...


----------



## Electric Wizard (Oct 8, 2013)

Gonna need some close-ups on that inlay.


----------



## beerybobb (Oct 8, 2013)

whoops, guess i forgot to take those


----------



## RickSchneider (Oct 8, 2013)

HNGD man, great to see such beautiful instruments and to hear that they play just as good. Enjoy Euroblast!


----------



## vent187 (Oct 8, 2013)

Congratulations, man! Great guitars. But I don't think they stand a chance against that Invictus.


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 8, 2013)

gooby pls.
beerybobb pls.


----------



## Jlang (Oct 8, 2013)

Holy sheep dude, now THATS a photo dump. Your skervy seven was the final straw in my gas and made me take the plunge. Absolutely gorgeous geets dude, have a blast in Europe


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Oct 8, 2013)

Daaaaamn that neck looks awesome! HNGD!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 8, 2013)

Ah, that inlay is just so brilliant!... Happy NGD!


----------



## sezna (Oct 8, 2013)

That inlay...I saw them post it on their facebook page and now I know who ordered it, haha! My friends and I loved it. That first raptor seven is one of the best looking guitars I have ever seen...


----------



## Aris_T (Oct 8, 2013)

This is the definition of MASSIVE! Congrats and best of luck for the tour!

HNGD!


----------



## Polythoral (Oct 8, 2013)

Those look phenomenal! Awesome pics, as well. Your aesthetic choices on the 8 really remind me of my Black Water, which is not a bad thing at all, haha.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Oct 8, 2013)

High speed wifi

brand new quad core macbook pro

spinning beachball of death

15 minutes later (not kidding here)

HNGD Batman


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Oct 8, 2013)

Congrats Billy, Skervesen is making some incredible instruments, I need to win LOTTO, out of control need a Skervy or 5!!!
I know you guys will KILL at Euroblast!!!


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Oct 8, 2013)

God damn, dude. Those are just 2 of the best guitars I've seen out of skervesen. HNGD, and I never thought I'd say this, but Gooby plz no more pics. I'm on 8mbps and it still took a looong time


----------



## Waliyuddin_yunos (Oct 8, 2013)

HNGD! I would love to own skerv one day!


----------



## JEngelking (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh my poor internet. I submit to your photo dump skills.  In all seriousness though, those are two beautiful pieces of instrument, and dat inlay is fantastic. 

Congrats and HNGD!


----------



## lawizeg (Oct 8, 2013)

Getting more faith in Skervesen...these are REALLY nice. That spalted walnut and wenge+bubinga


----------



## Fringe (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh my...you're responsible if I'll be broke soon because I ordered too many guitars 
HNGD, really stunning axes and enjoy Euroblast!


----------



## sibanez29 (Oct 9, 2013)

After hanging each picture from the Sears Tower and stepping back a couple miles, I can safely wish you a very happy NGD.


----------



## Kaappari (Oct 9, 2013)

I should have heeded the 56K warning.


----------



## Experimorph (Oct 9, 2013)

The Gooby guitar.

I have no words.

EDIT: In fact, I do; can I use that on my Facebook wall? GOOBY PLS!


----------



## mondomg (Oct 14, 2013)

Experimorph said:


> The Gooby guitar.
> 
> I have no words.
> 
> EDIT: In fact, I do; can I use that on my Facebook wall? GOOBY PLS!



To add to that Billy's massive dump (hehe) I present you the best quality picture of the said inlay to use for anything you want! Straight from my camera, to your eyeholes, for your computer wallpaper, Facebook cover picture or your actuall wall, like in a room! Isn't that neat?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Oct 14, 2013)

Photo dump broke my internet. 

y u do dis billy?


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Oct 14, 2013)

Your pics are so big that it's causing people with Firefox to crash.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 5, 2013)

It froze my work computer so thoroughly that I had to do a hard restart.

It came up on my laptop at home, though, and I had a hearty chuckle at that inlay. Man. That's good stuff.


----------



## chrisxrome (Nov 5, 2013)

Absolutely incredible. I envy you more than the next guy that brushes against Angelina Jolie's butt. 

HNGD!


----------



## LordCashew (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautiful guitars!

And even after the page finished loading my computer was working just to scroll through the pics!


----------



## Slaeyer (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow, incredible guitars. 
But why for gods sake didn't they use a little more grain filler on the neck and the back of the 8-string? It wouldn't bother me if it was my guitar, but I could image some people would really be pissed...


----------



## MadYarpen (Nov 5, 2013)

Images make my computer freeze, upload some in slightly lower resolution so I can feed my GAS!


----------



## kevdes93 (Nov 5, 2013)

oh god i need one of these in my life


----------



## asfeir (Nov 6, 2013)

beerybobb said:


> whoops, guess i forgot to take those



I'm so gonna use this on Facebook!


----------



## beerybobb (Nov 27, 2013)

Slaeyer said:


> Wow, incredible guitars.
> But why for gods sake didn't they use a little more grain filler on the neck and the back of the 8-string? It wouldn't bother me if it was my guitar, but I could image some people would really be pissed...


do you mean to fill in the little holes in the wenge? idk why you'd want to do that, wenge feels amazing.


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 27, 2013)

Yeah that's just how wenge is, no need to fill them.


----------



## beerybobb (Nov 27, 2013)

resized everything. finally


----------



## The Hiryuu (Nov 27, 2013)

That fretboard is awesome


----------



## Splinterhead (Nov 27, 2013)

Beautiful guitars, well worth the square footage on my screen.


----------

